# Danbury Ct officers pens resignation letter.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

From the Danbury Ct Police Union
This is a letter from a Bristol officer who just resigned...
“I've been a police officer in this state since June of 2013.
Most of which was spent in a fairly violent and busy city.
All of it was spent on patrol.
As of last night at 10:42 PM, I am no longer a police officer and will never be one again.
I made the very difficult decision to walk away from this career 100 % on my own accord in good standing.
In the nearly 7 and a half years I've held this job I've never had a formal complaint made against me.
Although it would've been justified on more than one occasion, I never shot anyone.
I never tased anyone.
Never used my baton.
Never used my spray.
Some skill, but mostly luck and ability to talk people out of being stupid.
Can't even begin to guess how many calls I went on or arrests I made in that time, but it was a lot.
I hold a bachelor's degree and a master's degree in Criminal Justice.
I have over 14 years combined of martial arts training and experience.
This isn't to brag because I worked with people that were far better cops than I was over the years.
My point is this.
Despite doing my best over the years with a pretty damn good record, I have had to put up with continuously being maligned as a racist, violent, corrupt person just because of the job I held.
Opinions from people who have no idea what they're talking about.
Opinions based off of something that happened in a city and state I've never been and will never go to.
Most local and state politicians have completely abandoned law enforcement in Connecticut and I'm tired of being used as a pawn.
The recent "reform bill" passed is a complete joke and does nothing but prevent cops from doing their job.
Oh, but it's supposed to just weed the "bad ones" out right?
It's going to do the complete opposite.
Almost all of my friends in this career have left or are planning to leave in the very near future.
Good cops. Not the "bad apples".
There's barely anyone showing up at the application tests at this point and of those that do, most have no business being there.
Standards are being lowered just to fill spots.
What could go wrong?
I think that law enforcement in this state is damaged to an extent that it probably can't recover from.
I hope that I'm wrong.
A lot of people supported this bill without really understanding it.
Any feedback from law enforcement wasn't welcome.
It never is.
In fact anytime police try to push back on the horrendous laws continuously passed in this state the response is "don't like it then quit".
No problem.
I know that most people support the police and understand how needed they are.
Do police departments have problems? Of course. What job doesn't?
Defunding and disbanding is not the answer. It's moronic. You think police departments had problems before? Wait until you see what will come then.
For those who think they can do it better-almost every single town is hiring. Sign up.
For my friends, family and anyone reading this that has supported me over the years I can't thank you enough.
I wouldn't have made it as long as I did without all your support.
Especially to my wife for all she's had to put up with from this career, which has been a lot.
Missed holidays. Birthdays. Vacations. Parties.
To the friends I lost due to my career choice, I could honestly care less.
To all my friends in law enforcement-hold the line. You have my continuous prayers and support. You're essentially on your own out there in an impossible job.
All of you guys I worked with over the years, I'm going to miss the talks, jokes and arguments we had. Good times.
If any of you are looking to get out, I'm more than happy to help anyway that I can. I know it's a hard choice. Feel free to message me.
Lastly and most importantly to God for getting me out of some horrendous situations in this job over the years without ever getting seriously injured or killed. Some very close calls.
On a more upbeat note-I'm starting a career in real estate so anyone that's looking to buy, sell, rent or invest I'd be honored if you'd let me help you out.
I might just be starting, but I promise you will get my full attention and effort.
If you could give my business page a like or a share I would really appreciate it.”
Best of luck in your future endeavors!
Name withheld upon request.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

What is the recent Connecticut law that is being referred to in this letter?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

msw said:


> What is the recent Connecticut law that is being referred to in this letter?


Elimination of qualified immunity.


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

msw said:


> What is the recent Connecticut law that is being referred to in this letter?


Copy paste your statement into google.. should come up pretty quick


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I mourn the loss of this Officer. I mourn the loss of this job. 

How is he going to be successful in Real Estate if he withholds his name?

Kidding. God Bless him. I wish him well and DO NO BLAME HIM!


----------

